# Meet Frankie and Frogger



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

One question with frankie my snail. 
What is that pad under his shell? Is he hurt?















side view









Frogger:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The pad under his shell is the operculum, a bony structure that snails use to close themselves in their shells. It's basically a snail's front door. They shut it when they feel threatened. :lol:


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh phew thank you!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so jealous of your frog! I wish they were legal here.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I really hope that tank is at least ten gallons... A betta, mystery snail, and ADF are no good for anything smaller. Please, read the link in my signature, it will tell you everything that you need to know about ADF care, and ask me if you have any other questions.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I am so jealous of your frog! I wish they were legal here.


Theyre illegal? Why?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Australia has really strict quarantine regulations - new species aren't allowed in in case people release them and they overpopulate the wild or threaten native species. Hamsters are illegal too, for the same reasons. 

Is it true that ADFs are social and should be kept in pairs/groups? Or is that urban myth?


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> I really hope that tank is at least ten gallons... A betta, mystery snail, and ADF are no good for anything smaller. Please, read the link in my signature, it will tell you everything that you need to know about ADF care, and ask me if you have any other questions.


I've already read that thread, thank you


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Australia has really strict quarantine regulations - new species aren't allowed in in case people release them and they overpopulate the wild or threaten native species. Hamsters are illegal too, for the same reasons.
> 
> Is it true that ADFs are social and should be kept in pairs/groups? Or is that urban myth?


Awe I'm sorry to hear that 
I've heard they like to be in pairs but can be alone


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

To the OP, you never answered my question...

To bombalurina, adfs can be kept in as many or ad few as you like. Much like some schooling fish, they are simply more bold in numbers. But that also depends on the individual. I have kept single frogs that tended to be bolder alone and hide when in groups.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

It's 2.5g.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

That is horribly overstocked! Not to mention cruel! An Adf needs at the bare minimum THREE gallons to itself, betta needs minimum of TWO gallons, and mystery snails are POOP MACHINES and should not be kept in a 2.5 because they will foul the water in hours... With the stocking choices you have made, you will need to do a 100% water change every day to keep the water healthy for the inhabitants, and that is t even factoring in the swimming space required. You really should do your research before stocking a tank that small...


Any member on this site will tell you the same. A 2.5 gallon tank is not really suitable for anything but a single betta... And that's it. Period.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow...you are going to have to do a heck of a lot of cleaning to keep up with the bioload. Don't envy you.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

It's filtered and I do happen to do a lot of water changes thanks  I don't need a lecture and I will upgrade as soon as I have the money


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Doesnt matter if it's filtered, the swimming space is a major issue. When you upgrade I must insist that for the health of your animals you get at least TEN gallons to house them in.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

You don't have to cap for me. 
I understand it was a mistake, I was taking petsmarts advice. 
I hopefully soon will be able to have a ten gallon or at least five then ten


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Calm down, Gizmo.  Let's keep it polite, hey?


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Calm down, Gizmo.  Let's keep it polite, hey?


Thank you. 
I was feeling attacked and I knew I messed it up already. I didn't need to be attacked because of it
I trusted petsmart to know and so I did what they said was ok. 
I think the filter helps with the snail poop but I do change the water a lot also.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

One of the many things you'll learn here - don't trust petshops.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Doesnt matter if it's filtered, the swimming space is a major issue. When you upgrade I must insist that for the health of your animals you get at least TEN gallons to house them in.


You don't think I already felt crappy about it? I did! 
But I found the fact that my poor second Betta was in a HALF GALLON more pressing than the 2.5g the frog had.
So I bought all the stuff for jaws today so he could have a beautiful 3g home too. 

And no I found out VERY quickly that's pet stores don't know their butts from the hole in the ground.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

This is what I could do. 








Pearl, Frogger, and Frankie on the left 
Jaws on the right


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Personally i think a betta in a half gallon home, with proper water changes, to be infinitely more humane than an over crowded 2.5... But whatever. Clearly i am in the wrong here for trying to inform someone on the proper care of an animal that isnt focused on in this website. Pardon me. 

I just want to say, that if you had read my thread on proper care of ADFs, then you would have been more pressed to upgrade the overstocked tank, rather than the perfectly adequate half gallon. But that is just my opinion, and isnt that what the internet is about? Everyone has their own opinion... Mine just happens to be backed by veterinarians and scientists... But whatever.


Edit: Oh! And be careful of that betta hammock... users here have experienced betta deaths from the wires in them... If you want i can teach you how to make a much safer one from plastic craft mesh...


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Ahaha. Okay what's is it then?? Cuz everyone says 1/2 g is horrendous and now you're saying it's not. 
What the heck?
And you saying everyone has their opinions but oh by the way mine is scientific completely blows off other people. 
So call me cruel and evil and whatever you want but I read the stuff. Ok. And you're not a specialist. 
Everything but my soo godawfully over stocked death tank is perfect for the frog.
I'll find help with my hammock elsewhere


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I never said it was ideal... I said, if you want to be specific, that it was 'more humane' and 'adequate'... Bettas should be housed in larger tanks, yes, but they are more hardy than ADFs and can tolerate, and sometimes even benefit from, smaller homes. And ADF will not show illness until it is too late to treat for the most part, and so are more fragile, and require more informed care. That is all i am saying here. I know what i am talking about, and if you read the beginning of the forum in my sig, then you would see that i got a lot of my information from webistes written by vets and scientists, everything else i know is from years of personal experience.



But anyway, i am done here, clearly you can't be arsed to listen to my advise... Good luck with your upgrade, and here is hoping your fish dont get sick before then.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Ill let you know when my horrible death tank kills him
Then you can say I told you so. 
For now I saving up. 
And goodbye.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

I didn't start this to be attacked an ridiculed
Goodbye gizmo


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Personally i think a betta in a half gallon home, with proper water changes, to be infinitely more humane than an over crowded 2.5... But whatever. Clearly i am in the wrong here for trying to inform someone on the proper care of an animal that isnt focused on in this website. Pardon me.
> 
> I just want to say, that if you had read my thread on proper care of ADFs, then you would have been more pressed to upgrade the overstocked tank, rather than the perfectly adequate half gallon. But that is just my opinion, and isnt that what the internet is about? Everyone has their own opinion... Mine just happens to be backed by veterinarians and scientists... But whatever.


Nobody was attacking you for wanting to give out the correct care information, Gizmo - that's admirable. But you don't need to get so angry at people. I'm sure the OP is doing the best she can in her circumstances, with the information she had at the time. She has already stated that she will upgrade as soon as is possible, and I'm sure that she will give her frog the best of care until then. 

Remember how confusing it can be for people just starting out on the hobby to be presented with so much information, often conflicting, from petshops and the internet.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I felt attacked.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> But anyway, i am done here, clearly you can't be arsed to listen to my advise... Good luck with your upgrade, and here is hoping your fish dont get sick before then.


Clearly you cannot have rnough respect to see that I am trying. 
You're too bullheaded ad stubborn about what you think that you can't understand that I feel like crap about it anyways and you keep telling me how crappy I am. 
I read the stuff and I'm doing everything I can

Have a little more respect and understanding.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

I tried to make this a happy and cute introduction to my other pets and this is what you take it too. 
I'll just delete it.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Like i said, i am done. And i am unsubscribing from this thread.

I tried to help, and was reacted to immaturely. I never attacked the op, and if my tone came across harsh i apologise, but it is rather difficult to convey tone with just letters over the internet. I am simply passionate about an animal i have spent a great many years caring for, and want to help others give them the proper care. Ive had ADFs longer than i ever thought about owning bettas, so i know a thing or two.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

C'ya


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

@ Gizmo,

Jennybug realizes that she doesn't have the ideal setup in that 2.5 gallon tank and is going to upgrade. The argument should have ended there. Your advice was taken and noted. 
And yes, it's hard to convey in type what you're trying to say but you were a little harsh in your posts. 

@ Jennybug, 

You've already learned how some chain store employees are not too well informed as most of us had to learn when we first started tanks. Kudos to you for saving up to upgrade to what's best for your fish and frog. Keep up with those water changes in the meantime.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you romad, yes I've learned my lesson but unfortunately I had bought Frogger when I didn't know this and trusted them. I've had him about a week or two but now I know not to listen to them. 
Just yesterday when I was looking for a suitable and affordable home for jaws two ladies told me "oh you don't need that, this half gallon is plenty big enough and cheaper". I ignored her and bought him a 2.5. 
And I'm sorry I made the wrong choice but to me it looked like jaws needed more than 1/2 that he had for two weeks more than Frogger needed 10g  I had to pick. 
Gizmo I'm sorry I was so rude and defensive to you. But I got stuck in this situation and I am trying my best to get what's right for my boys ASAP. I just didn't expect all this because I was one of the people they fooled and thought I could plop my fish on a bowl feed him and water change him and that's it. So I wasnt financially prepared for bigger cages and such. 
I got $3 frogs, and $3 Betta and I thought I was ok.
I'm very sorry for being so rude to you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, how about we better the situation by putting either the snail or frog in Jaw's tank, so then not everyone is in the 2.5 with the other betta? That could even things out a bit more, sometimes you just gotta work with what you got for the time being. 
Just be sure that you see your frog eating (and not the fish eating his food). You can't really tell when a frog is skinny, so sometimes they starve and you won't even know it.

A lot of us have listened to pet shops in the past, so don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

I haven't seen him eat but I make sure I put the pellets in places pearl can't see and I think it's working however pearl is fat. But I fed him lots of bloodworms last week :/ 
Um I can't put anything with jaws because I tried it and he bit Frogger and tried to bit Frankie's tummy
I may just get another critter keeper for Frogger to have to himself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha, I guess you named him Jaws for a good reason. 
Another kritter keeper for Frogger would be a good choice!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you got $15 and a local Petsmart? If so, this could be a good option: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164156.

I hate browsing US sites - the prices are just sickeningly cheap!


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

I have no money right now 
To help this situation I placed pearl in a one gallon alone. 
I think he was eating all froggers food. So now I got jaws In his own 2.5g and now Frogger and Frankie in a 2.5g alone and pearl alone in a one gallon 
But I don't have a heater for him. Gahhhhhhhn


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd keep him in the 2.5 and put the snail in the one gal instead. The bioload is about the same.  That way, your betta can stay heated. Although nerites prefer tropical water, he doesn't need it as warm as the betta, so by wrapping a towel around the bowl and putting clingfilm over the top to create humidity, he should stay warm enough. Especially if you put him somewhere high-up and enclosed.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

But what if pearl is eating froggers food?


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

I can buy another heater soon I think


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Frogger is much happier and active


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

With ADFs, you have to spot-feed them anyway, so that shouldn't be an issue. Alternatively, you can cup Pearl whilst you feed Frogger.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Alright I switched them and pearl is already happier 
What should I feed the frog?? 
I don't even know if he's eaten


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Where do I get a cup?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Didn't either of your bettas come in one? A breeder next or box, or any floating container, would work.

I believe that frozen bloodworms are the way to go.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Ooh I didn't keep those :/ I have an extra holding tank though. 

Okay, do you thaw them(probably a stupid question)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep.  In fishkeeping, the only stupid questions are the ones you don't ask.

A clean plastic container will do as a cup, if it floats.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

JennybugJennifer said:


> Ooh I didn't keep those :/ I have an extra holding tank though.
> 
> Okay, do you thaw them(probably a stupid question)


 
Yes, thaw them in a little tank water before you feed them. Be sure to only feed one or two at a time in place of regular meals.

I'm glad to hear that you're on the right track with your tanks


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you 
So here's everyone's home now

Pearl 3g:








Jaws 2.5g:








Frogger 2.5g:









And I don't know where to put Frankie. He's in a 1/2 g
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd put Frankie with Pearl I suppose.
Just a note- are those two plants anubias and java fern? They cannot be buried in the gravel, it will rot their roots. I'd just leave them floating.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Which ones?
I know the one with pearl was called aquatic fern
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The one in front in Jaw's and Frogger's tanks.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know what they ate. You're probably right though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

